# Tank in wall project #2



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

So here's the story... Some of you may have seen my build I did on my 110 gallon tall tank turning It into a lake tang tank while building a stand and other things that can been seen here viewtopic.php?t=244206 In my last update I said I would be retiring my 110 gallon and finally getting around to my 240 gallon 8' tank. Well I ran into a little problem and that was that I never really measured the wall that I was putting it in accurately and the tank would be to close to the door on the opposite side of the wall. So I sold the tank and made a pretty good dollar off of it and decided to put a 6' tank in instead. So I was looking to buy a new tank around in the 150 to 220 gallon range and couldn't believe the price that some stores wanted for them. So I was thinking why in the heck would I need a brand new tank if I'm putting it in the wall and only one panel of glass will be showing, since I'm gonna put a 3d background in? So for the past 3 years I've probably looked at craigslist atleast twice a week, why? I dunno maybe hoping to find that big tank in mint condition for a very good price. So I hoped on craigslist and have been searching really hard for the last 4 weeks and finally found a tank I could work with. My plan is to do a budget build for two reasons. 1) is so I can save a ton of money on restoring an old tank and 2) so I can help and maybe walk some of you guys out there on how to do it. So after dealing with a couple people trying to get them to come down on price i had no success the first couple of weeks because everyone on craigslist thinks they have a show tank and that it's **** near priceless. I finally found an add that popped up one day and it was for a 150 gallon tank that said "make me an offer" so I emailed the guy and said I'll give you 100 bucks. He quickly replied and took my offer I couldn't believe it! It didn't look to bad in the pictures but it's always hard to tell. So I met up with the guy and it turns out this tank was a junker... But it has alot of potential. The glass was very badly scratched and foggy and the frame had gunk and what looked to be duct tape residue all over it. So I brought it home and started to work on it the next day. 









The seals are pretty bad and I'm not going to risk it and just redo the whole tank. Even the seems in-between the glass had air bubbles. So I started to tare down the tank and clean up the glass to get ready for new seals. 

















While I tore it down I decided to go to a local glass shop and order a new front panel for 140 bucks.

So here is where I stand right now, I have broken down the tank and scrapped and cleaned all the old silicone off and sanded the ugly oak trim down and painted it a flat black to clean it up and make it look like new. Why? Well I am very picky and even though you won't see the trim since it will be hidden in the wall, I just wanted to do it to make it look like a new tank to me. So now I am waiting for the new glass to arrive so I can assemble the tank back together. 









In this build I will be walking you guys through:

*sealing the tank
*building a stand and cabinet 
*building a 3d background 
*putting the tank in the wall
*setting up and plumbing the continuos automatic water changer

And other small things as well. I hope to have this all done in less than a month but we will see. I hope you guys will follow me through this build and let me know some of your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also think it would be great to show this project as it helps other hobbyists tackling the same problems.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you spray or put any protective coat over the trim? I know I didn't on my trim I painted black and now a year later and some color showing through where I bump and scrape it on accident. Next time I do this I will for sure put some sort of clear coat or other sealer to keep it looking good. Just a thought.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I will be watching this with great anticipation. specifically for the water changer, but knowing how to seal a tank would be nice too.


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Document the steps! Great help to a lot of people!


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Razor- I didn't think about that. I'm not sure a clear coat would protect it much? Your thoughts on what to use?

My plan is to explain the steps as best I can. I'm no writter so please bare with me.

Nothing new to report as of right now, I'm going to the hardware store tomorrow to pick up alot of my materials and i will post up a drawing of what my stand will look like for the tank on the opposite side of the wall. I will be able to move forward and much faster once my glass arrives. I'll be sure to update you guys very soon!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

bft3278 said:


> Razor- I didn't think about that. I'm not sure a clear coat would protect it much? Your thoughts on what to use?
> 
> My plan is to explain the steps as best I can. I'm no writter so please bare with me.
> 
> Nothing new to report as of right now, I'm going to the hardware store tomorrow to pick up alot of my materials and i will post up a drawing of what my stand will look like for the tank on the opposite side of the wall. I will be able to move forward and much faster once my glass arrives. I'll be sure to update you guys very soon!


I am not sure what to use. There has to be something like a clear coat or a sealer to help keep it protected. I do know that if I were you I would use something. I wish I would have. What is that stuff they use to coat things inside reef tanks? It is clear and water proof.


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a little update. Would have posted sooner but my account was hacked and I couldn't log in for a while.

Anyways... The tank is all sealed up and I'm waiting for it to cure for 7 days and should be good to water test by this next Monday. Fingers crossed it doesnt leak! I will do a little write up with pictures on how I broke down the tank and put it all together later when I upload some pictures.

Right now as the tank sits I am finishing up the background. Will post pictures of that soon as well. Once the tank passes the leak test I will put the background in and bring the tank inside the house to start putting it in the wall. Once it's in the wall I will work on plumping the overflow drain and water line for the automatic water changer. Once I finish that up I will start the dry wall making a little room around the tank and after that comes transferring the fish. I still think I can finish this by the end of august and I'm trying to get as much done in the little free time that I have.

I will post pictures soon of the progress I've made so far.

Cheers!


----------

